# New mini manchas coming home soon:))



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

New ladies joining the herd soon: Echo


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Reece


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jewel, Cookie, and Reece


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Keep us posted on them and tell us how they settle in.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

I will...they are coming from a very nice breeder who wanted bigger goats and i wanted smaller goats......so we are basically swapping. She has alot more acreage than i do so i am hoping the bigger goats will be very happy in their new herd......and my new babies will be a good blend with my 2 nigerian girls and my other mini mancha. It is not easy to do as 4 of my girls are leaving((. But i know it will be a good move for all involved))). Also i am trying to concentrate on mini manchas and nigerians.....i traded my lamancha buck, 2 lamancha does, and a toggenburg doe.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

They look very sweet, congrats!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Again, they are gorgeous! What generation are they?


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm just curious, and not meaning to hack someones post, but I was just wondering. I breed mini Nubians (though I am new and still learning) and know a lot of the reasoning behind the blend I'm breeding. But other than size, what desirable traits are brought into this specific mix that people seek this breed combo?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mainly smaller size with more milk than a Nigerian.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Mainly smaller size with more milk than a Nigerian.


And they are so docile and quite


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats they are beautiful.


----------

